# Stealth minifridge/DWC



## 4EVR420 (Dec 17, 2009)

this is my first cabinet, i made it about 3 months ago, and started using it a month n1/2 ago. it has 3 (80mm) computer fans. 2 blowing in and one exhaust. im using a 90w UFO l.e.d. which also has 3 (80mm) fans. the fridge operates at 77degrees. since the walls are lined with a glossy white plastic no mylar was needed on the walls . for the door i removed all the shelves for more space and covered it w/mylar. the dwc uses only 2gal of water and is working great so far. i change my nutes weekly since the reservoir is so small. i have to admitt that i am fairly impressed w/myself, i didnt think this would work @ first, this is my first grow and i think thing are going well. i am currently looking for a slightly larger setup, preferrably another stealth set up. all new ideas are welcome, if it sounds like it will work than i might try to modify. thanx evry1 @ MP


----------



## 4EVR420 (Dec 17, 2009)

here are some pics 5 weeks in from seed(bag seed by the way)


----------



## Tater (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats an AWESOME job, nice conversion.  Looks like the ladies really love it in there to.  Best part is fridges are supposed to have a quite humm to them so no one would think anything of the noises it makes.  Very cool.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanx man. and yeah the ladies do love it in the fridge.  checked out your air cooled hood, thats a great idea and having the blueprint is kickass. i gotta admitt the l.e.d. light is rockin my plants, they grow almost an inch per day.
i think my next conversion will be an armoir, and ill be sure to include a step-by-step.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 18, 2009)

*sweet deal man... try too keep them LED's 2" off the plants.. LED'S are bad for strech.. sweet set up man
LH*


----------



## 4EVR420 (Dec 18, 2009)

LH, thanks man, about the led's, i had the plants right under the light and havent noticed a difference. the nodes are so close together that cloning is going to be difficult. the largest gap is 1/2inch. just checked my ppms they dropped 150 or so is that normal?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

Very  nice  setup..Ill be  fallowing  along..I  like these  fridge also  cuzz  they  seal  up  nice..Looks  like  ya  spent  some  quality  time  in  there  and  they  are  showing  ya  the  Love..they  look  a  bi  young  to  start  cloneing  and  will  branch  out  for  ya when  time  for  cloneing..pulling  up  my  milk crate  to  fallow  along...And  I we love  pics...more  the  better..untill next  time..

take care and e safe:48:


----------



## 4EVR420 (Dec 18, 2009)

heres a couple more pics thanx 4 the support 




LEGALIZE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## j6p (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi 4EVER, Looks great! The fridge is perfect urban camo; it blends right in and everyone expects the fan hum.

Are you going to install odor control?


----------



## DonJones (Dec 24, 2009)

4EVR420,

Great job and great idea.  That would make a perfect cloning/seed sprouting cabinet for a larger operation!

Did I understand that your 2 intake and1 exhaust fan are all in a row near the bottom on the back?  If so, for your next project you might consider that they are much more effective if you put intake near the bottom and exhaust near the top, because presumably the exhaust will be removing heated air and the hottest part of your box should be near the top.

Also, usually the intake and exhaust equal each other and 2 exhaust fans pulling out with 1 intake fan pushing in would be a more efficient sue of 3 fans than the way you have it set up.

I've never understood the reasoning for the fans included in the UFO setups since their big claim to fame is there is virtually NO heat.  If that is the case why do they need so much airflow?

I guess depending upon how it is directed it could double as the air flow fans, but that seems a very unlikely fringe benefit.

Anyway, getting back to your setup, it is working great for your purposes and that is all that counts.  For something larger, you might look at a larger fridge since you already have this down.  That way all you would have to do  it just increase the scale or even better if you can find one would be an old style upright freezer because they are basically a box with shelves rather than crispers and those other things you find in fridges, plus it is all in one big box rather than several smaller boxes.  Equally important is they are light tight and well insulated so the surrounding environment doesn't have as much effect on the internal environment and it also helps to keep thing quiet.

Congratulations and welcome.  I haven't seen your posts before,but from the looks of it I will be seeing more of them in the future.

What variety are you growing and are they autoflowering or regular?

That might explain the very closely spaced nodes.  Incidentally, my horticulturist at the grow shop, says that in cloning if you have nodes that are spaced real close together, then you just get more root sites and not to worry if you last site is near the surface of the growing medium.  Speaking of medium, you might check out my post on Alternative to rockwool.  The STG medium sure looks like a good alternative to both rockwool and hydroton.

Good smoking.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Dec 24, 2009)

DonJones,

thanx for the advice and warm welcome.  i am planning on using the fridge for cloning eventually but until i can afford a grow tent and another light this will have to do.  DJ, you asked about the fans; originaly i did try to run the fans side by side but it was pointless. like you said all the heat is at the top.
so i ended up connecting a piece of flex duct to one of the fans and to the reflector that is holding the light. now the cool air on the bottom is pulled up and through the plants and light. i will include some pics. now concerning the ufo, that thing gets hot, with out the 3 computer fans in my fridge it would be well over 100 degrees F.  it would probably work better in a slightly larger set up.  
the seeds i am using currently are bag seed, but i did just order 10 short rider fem seeds from nirvana. i plan on starting a grow journal as soon as these two are done, and i start the next two. i belive the seeds i am using right now are some kind of indica (to be real honest i don't really know for sure), but based off where they came from thats my guess. I guess its possible that they are autoflowers, but since i started them about two months ago from seed i was doubting that possibility.  I will put some more pics up of the plants, and would really appreciate it if you or anyone else can tell me what they are, or a good way to determine this now or in the future.  

Thanks again for the response. I will definatly be on here, and hope to learn much more through all the help


----------



## ishnish (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry i dont have time to read everything atm, but it looks like a nice setup with smarts added to it..
i'll be...   :watchplant:
GREEN MoJO


----------



## DonJones (Dec 25, 2009)

I've heard that the UFOs do get pretty hot which I don't understand because that is supposed to be one of the claims ts fame for LEDs -- more output for the same input (electrical efficiency) and less heat (thermal efficiency).

I know the LED tail lamps for heavy trucks/trailers are so much cooler than incandescent that they won't melt of snow and hardly will melt off frost.  That is the biggest draw back that I found to using them on the semi.

Maybe some one can explain why the UFOs run so hot.

Good smoking man.  

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------

